# Carbine



## DutyHonorCountryUSMC (Jun 23, 2005)

Looking to purchase something that may, or may not exsist. Ive always liked the look of the 10/22 Ruger Carbine. I wonder, is there is another gun that looks like it, other then an M1 Carbine(WWII-Korea era carbine right???). If anyone has seen or heard of one, a link or picture... looking to pay anywhere from 0(obviously heh) to $600...MAYBE up to $800. I would prefer if it was a 9mm, .45, or 7.62. Just because the availability of the ammo, and the cheapness(due to how much I would be shooting this gun.) But any would be good, just because I really want one


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

I believe these could fit what you are looking for:

http://www.ruger.com/Firearms/FAProdVie ... 1&return=Y

http://www.ruger.com/Firearms/FAProdRes ... d&famid=20

Not sure where to purchase, but if you know someone with an FFL they can order one for you.

huntin1


----------



## DutyHonorCountryUSMC (Jun 23, 2005)

Ive seen the second one, I want the wood stock like the first one. First one is great, want one just like that... But with a straight drop magazine. The pistol Mag oin the second one is only bad thing about it other then the synthetic.

THANKS ALOT huntin1, got the idea... price is moderate as well, but im looking for a heavier ammo then the .22(which you did find) but with a sufficient ammo capacity to have some fun shooting.


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

Ruger makes a .44 Mag carbine. I have 2 and really like the little guns.


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

Ruger mini 30, But if I where you I would save up some cash and go with a bushmaster AR-15 it may be twice the price but I belive its ten times the gun!!!


----------



## Whelen35 (Mar 9, 2004)

I think that Iver Johnson as one time made an exact copy of the M-1 and chambered it in 9mm. They also made several that used the same wood but were chambered in 22lr. I love the M-1 for plinking. Not too long ago there was a bunch, likely some of the last surplus ammo moveing arround, and the price was not too bad. I think the M-1 is very natural pointing, and have used it on ocasion to shoot fox when calling in close in areas. Out of 100yds it is just fine.


----------



## DutyHonorCountryUSMC (Jun 23, 2005)

sasha, you have pictures??? Bore, is it synthetic, and doesnt it have a pistol grip like m16??? I want a carbine that LOOKS just like the ruger 10/22... but i want it in 9mm or .45 with at least a 5-10 rd straight drop clip.


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

http://www.ruger-firearms.com/Firearms/ ... 1&return=Y

You can buy these all day for 350.00 - 400.00 used.


----------



## DutyHonorCountryUSMC (Jun 23, 2005)

Ooh, I saw a Mini 14 in this years Cabelas "shooting" magazine.... thats what im looking for(in cabelas its only parts, not gun)... I think im gonna run over to the local gun store and take a look around. The mini 14 was synthetic, I want wood... that was only problem with it.

Sasha, is that clip fed??? And can you get a bigger mag then just 4 rds??


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

Yes you can get the mini 14 in wood, the mini 30 is the same rifle chamberd for 7.62x39. Check out the ruger firearms web site and look under centerfire semiautos. But ya gonna wish ya had an AR in 5 years!!


----------



## DutyHonorCountryUSMC (Jun 23, 2005)

lol, what would i need an AR in 5 years... I wont even be in country in 5 years 

Ok, mini 30 sounds good... think im gonna look into one, anyone know approx. price? And what is a decent price for an SKS??? I went to Store today, guy said he would sell me both of em for 600.


----------



## dlip (May 16, 2004)

Screw the mini 30 unless you know where to buy cheap aftermarket reliable mags, take the sks. Give him 100-125 for the sks.


----------



## DutyHonorCountryUSMC (Jun 23, 2005)

I bought SKS today, was originally $130 NEW ... but I got him to throw in 2 30 rd clips, a 10 rd clip that came with it and the gun for $145


----------



## dlip (May 16, 2004)

Good job. I hope you have a great time with it. I always wanted to buy an sks. Take it out and give us a reliability report for using detachable clips. Some people have had bad luck. Anyway, tell us what you think.


----------

